

Ok Microsoft you win the gif of the day - kindlebay
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/21/9008239/microsoft-ninja-cat-t-rex-skype-emoticon

======
kindlebay
Anyone familiar on what software for beginners, you can use to make a gif like
their ninja cat?

